

Visualizing wifi signal strength with a lightstick and long exposure photography - Sukotto
http://vimeo.com/20412632

======
ColinWright
Previous submission with several comments:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2270878>

Also here, but no comments: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2694292>

Not the same story, but related: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1286510>

